# Arnaud's 32nd birthday puzzles



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

Everything came in just in time for my birthday


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 8, 2008)

You going to multiBLD all of them?
The video is so funny!
"The easiest puzzle, easier than a 2x2, if you start to mess with it, you'll actually solve it, but that is not the case for this one."
What puzzle is that?


----------



## Brett (Jul 8, 2008)

So much envy.

Can you give us an official count of each product?


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2008)

Total cost?


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 8, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Total cost?




I don't think thats any of your business.


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2008)

what do you mean?
I just thought it would cost a lot for all of that stuff!!


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 8, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> what do you mean?
> I just thought it would cost a lot for all of that stuff!!



And you thought right.


----------



## 36duong (Jul 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> You going to multiBLD all of them?
> The video is so funny!
> "The easiest puzzle, easier than a 2x2, if you start to mess with it, you'll *actually* solve it, but that is not the case for this one."
> What puzzle is that?



No, I think he said accidentally, and the not the case was the megaminx.

Anyway, I'd estimate that to cost $600USD, something I could do with


----------



## Harry (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you name all of the puzzle on 0.45- end?

I want to know......

And where did you order that?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 8, 2008)

You lucky jerk... Wanna give me a few of them at nationals? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2008)

I counted it up:

10 3x3 DIY kits
4 Gold and silver cubes
5 2x2s
A Diansheng
2 4x4's
4 5x5's
2 square 1s
2 of each v cube
Some skewbs and 4 layer square 1s
Some sticker variation cubes


----------



## Rama (Jul 8, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I counted it up:
> 
> 10 3x3 DIY kits
> 4 Gold and silver cubes
> ...



But what's the point?

Arnaud, the video you just made is just the same reason I don't like to have many puzzles (at once)... you have to break them all in.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome, Arnaud! Happy birthday!


----------



## Jacco (Jul 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Arnaud! Sorry I hadn't congratulated you yet.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2008)

36duong said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > You going to multiBLD all of them?
> ...



...for just the v-cubes. haha

EDIT, i almost forgot, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jul 8, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

Anyway, were you planning on keeping that all to yourself, or "distributing" them among some other (dutch) cubers?
I would be interested in another DIY cube..
But if you're keeping them yourself, I'll just order my own


----------



## TomZ (Jul 8, 2008)

If only my parents got me that many cubes for my birthday... Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2008)

Yay! You can do it on the plain to New Zealand!


----------



## 36duong (Jul 8, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> 36duong said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Well, 1x 5x5x5 + 1 x 6x6x6 + 1x 7x7x7 = around $200USD so 2x that plus DIY kits (cheap) + a Cubesmith (very cheap) + a bunch of puzzles, I estimated $600

oh yeah, plus shipping would be like $3 + $30/40 + $100 = ?? 

oh, yeah, I forgot HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!

*EDIT*
I'm going to edit this a bunch to see how much it would have cost.

6 x Black DIY Kit (a) @ $6.99 = $41.94
3 x Glow-In-The-Dark DIY Kit (c) @ $9.99 each = $ 29.97
1 x New Type White DIY Kit (a) @ $11.99 each = $11.99
4 x Gold/Silver DIY Kit (b) @ $12.90 each = $51.60
4 x Eastsheen 2x2x2 Cube @ $6.90 each = $29.96
1 x White Eastsheen 2x2 Cube @ $8.90 = $8.90
1 x Dian Sheng 3x3x3 (e) @ $3.90


----------



## genwin (Jul 8, 2008)

birthday wishes Arnaud??


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Arnaud!
As Rama mentioned about breaking in the puzzles, just lend us some for the car journey to break in


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 8, 2008)

Happy birthday!

I feel poor. I only own 6 puzzles, one of which is an awful Sudokube.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Lots of questions so I will just answer the most common ones:

I basically looked on puzzels.co.uk (incorrect name, but I cannot find the real address now), cube4you, mefferts and v-cubes (Stuff from 9spuzzles and cubesmith hasn't arrived yet) and ordered everything that I wanted. That's one of the big advantages of having a job. The biggest disadvantage is that you don't have time to play with them.

Most of this is mine, but most DIY-kits and stickers are for a friend of mine and her little brother. And one of the 7x7x7 V-Cubes could become Mike's if he does 2/2 7x7x7 multi-blind

And the summary above is pretty accurate, but it's actually a white/black/supercube 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. And some of those 2x2x2's are normal and others have springs (bad)

The 4-layer-square1 is really horrible because the slice continously gets misaligned making it impossible to move. I got one as a present for Lars but now I am afraid he might not like me afterwards

And Erik gets a 5x5x5 ES because I broke his core during the Polish Open

And I will bring many of these cubes with me to Czech Open and some to US Open so if anyone wants me to bring one, just leave a message or come to my place someday.

Multi-blinding all of this doesn't seem possible, not even for Hughey's or Mondo's. I will try doing a "every puzzle I own relay" someday, but I think that would require basically the whole day (yes, I have many more but I am NOT a collector )



genwin said:


> birthday wishes Arnaud??


Always the same: To remain immortal (I have a 100% succesrate so far). And to both "do the things I like" and "like the things I do".

And total cost for everything I ordered would be about 800 Euro (1200 dollar), including shipping. V-Cubes were by far the most expensive so I plan on playing with them the most.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice nice nice 
I only have 4 cubes: 2x2x2, 3x3x3 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 (ordered v-cube 7)
But well.. I guess if I continue cubing untill you're age I'll have some more as well


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

sjoerdtheone said:


> Nice nice nice
> I only have 4 cubes: 2x2x2, 3x3x3 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 (ordered v-cube 7)
> But well.. I guess if I continue cubing untill you're age I'll have some more as well


I think you will have a 8x8x8 - 11x11x11 if you are my age


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow - what a nice birthday present for yourself. I thoroughly enjoyed seeing that.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought those stickers were cubes at first.


----------



## alexc (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a lot of stuff...


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I thought those stickers were cubes at first.


They would have been if my name was Mondo (only 65th of the world :confused: The rules sucked if you were him)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > I thought those stickers were cubes at first.
> ...



That's the truth. His 17/18 was 5 minutes faster than my 14/15 this week in the competition, and yet if I had done this in an official competition, I would have been 3rd and he's 65th. Oh well, at least if he ever gets another chance, he will almost certainly get very close to the top with his next attempt. The rules are now written to favor his style.

Oh, and if I recall correctly, Toronto was just a few weeks before the new rules. Just a month later or so and this would be second in the world.


----------



## Jai (Jul 8, 2008)

Toronto Open Winter was in early March, I believe. Mondo pretty much came over to Canada to do multi-BLD; he dropped his other events to have a second attempt at those 18 cubes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

That second attemps is legendary for me

First attempt: 17/18 in 2:10:07

I would be soooo happy it was over at that moment, but what does he do? He asks for 18 cubes again, tries to clear his head and simply tries again. He even does it in almost exactly the same time and very accurately again (just not perfect, which was a requirement at that time)

Second attempt: 14/18 in 2:11:15

Seriously, just 1 minute and 8 seconds difference. That is just about 1%


----------

